# Cheap 100w Solar Panels on ebay ...



## renotwin (Jun 17, 2012)

He has them listed for $179, I offered 150 and he took it, if anyone needs a good panel or to upgrade this is not bad for the money. Also has free shipping in the US.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...2779&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160#vi-desc


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 17, 2012)

let us know what it's like when you get it, im sure more would be interested in this if they're of any quality.


----------



## renotwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Will do



Matt Derrick said:


> let us know what it's like when you get it, im sure more would be interested in this if they're of any quality.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 17, 2012)

Soooo. How did the install go?


----------



## renotwin (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, It works great. I hooked it up to a solar charger and it keeps my three batteries charged at all times.


----------



## Earth (Oct 30, 2012)

Solar power - definately the way to go, as I've got one maybe 12" by 36" in my mighty diesel van to keep the batteries fully charged, and that panal (plus regulator) works like a champ !!
Maybe it's 10" x 28" but it's nothing major, and it will power reasonably sized 12 volt devices too


----------



## dprogram (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay. It's settled then. I have now read enough that I''m ready to go ahead and get the panels I need and couple extra batteries. Good thing I didn't finish my interior before I decided. Guess I wont be getting that motorcycle now. =(


----------



## renotwin (Nov 4, 2012)

I've found the set up I have is great for everyday use. I guess it all depends on what you plan on running and wattage /hours. my batteries are never low, in the past I have woke up in the middle of the night to the low power alarm going off.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 20, 2013)

renotwin said:


> I've found the set up I have is great for everyday use. I guess it all depends on what you plan on running and wattage /hours. my batteries are never low, in the past I have woke up in the middle of the night to the low power alarm going off.


Care to elaborate on your setup and wattage hours?


----------

